# "Collision Course" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *March** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!
**

*


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 17, 2017)

I am so thankful that I had more than 3 votes...  This challenge was a tough one, and I think it brought out the very best in the poets that participated... Fabulous work... Thank you...


----------



## sas (Mar 17, 2017)

I always vote for just one. Old fashioned notion, I know. It's usually a hard call, but I make it...just like in real life. Here's what I've told my family for years: Don't make a decision by not making one.


----------



## Nellie (Mar 17, 2017)

I would prefer just one vote, but this time I did vote for more than three. And the winner is.............


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2017)

I have stuff going on, my dears, but what else is new. I'll do the props up right in the morning, and I apologize for the delay. *Please do not post congratulatory messages in this thread, *moving them supersedes my initial post in the winners' thread. Appreciate your cooperation, and I am truly sorry, especially to Cindy, I just can't get away to do this properly right now.


----------

